# Wild camping in Brugge



## 119443 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,
I'm starting a year around Europe in my transit in April. My first stop is Brugge and as I get there at about 2am I will be looking for a place to wild camp for the night. Does anyone know of a quiet spot I can spend my first night close to Brugge.

Many thanks

Caroline


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Caroline, Been to Brugge Many times, I always make it my first and last stop, I used to stay at camping Memling, You can actually get on the site at any time, They ask you to park up and pay next day, But I now park on the road, "Veltemweg" it is just off the N9, It is a little side road amongst trees so it is nice and quiet, We usually stock up on provisions there as just on main road is a large Supermarket, Another beauty is that if you wish (And have the cheek) you can walk onto site and use toilets etc.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

We usually use the Aire but have stopped here when it was closed a couple of years ago (when they were building the new one): - along the canal bank to the right of the coach park in this photo:

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&scene=12214034&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1

Some people also park on the road between the new 24-hr aire and the short-stay one (bargeweg).

Also have seen campers parked up here for the night:

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&scene=12213680&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1

Note: these aerial shots show the old (free) aire - this is now a short-stay one and the overnight one is to the left (which is just a patch of grass on the photo).

Cheers
Griff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Griff's 2nd link is where we parked up when the aire was being rebuilt. Not sure whether the authorities would allow you to do it now :roll:


----------

